# Credit Score Question



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi All

Please bare with me............

I recently checked my credit score with Equifax after failing to get a loan with my bank (of 10+ years) after paying off a 15k loan. 

My score rating was POOR 


After going through the report it became clear the biggest reason was allowing the SWIMBO to get a few catalogues in my name which she would deal with and would pay them etc, during the course she had missed payments, had disputes with them over payments and in general made a pig’s ear of paying them back. I was told there were a few issues with a FEW payments at the time, but was told it was all sorted. I pass no blame onto her as I should have known better, but it has killed my credit.:devil:

Now my question is this, if I have for instance 8 credit records on this report, 4 are bad credits the other 4 good credits overall the rating is poor????? Now if I have 20 good credits and 4 bad credits the overall rating will be good or at least better ??????

Does it work like that; can you affect the score by having more good credit? Or is it just bad credit is bad credit?

Thank you. 



.


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

Dont know how it works

I was turned down for a credit card by my own bank RBS even though i was a member of the private banking set up

They said it was down to the fact they could not get a credit report on me as i never had any credit history

strange world is the credit world :buffer:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Yes. One bad credit is bad credit and it unbalances everything massively. Best you can do is contact the 4 companies involved, pay off any balances outstanding and ask that the accounts get marked as resolved. You can also ask that a statement be put next to each of these accounts explaining that your wife had used some of these accounts without your knowledge and hid the extent of the problems from you and that you are now aware of this and have dealt with it. Credit companies are obliged to read these statements and take it into account.

At least you can now put these matters to rights. You score will start to improve as soon as these accounts are moved from disputed to resolved. Although some credit companies are harder than other to please and for the next few years you will not get the best of the credit rates.

All the best.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Tiggs said:


> Hi All
> 
> Please bare with me............
> 
> ...


Speak to the companys giving your the bad credit rating explain the problem was the wife.... fingers crossed its a bloke on the other end and will see you woes..... maybe it can be settled???

Credit rating im affraid is like a good reputation... takes years to build but moments to trash.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

VixMix said:


> Yes. One bad credit is bad credit and it unbalances everything massively. Best you can do is contact the 4 companies involved, pay off any balances outstanding and ask that the accounts get marked as resolved. You can also ask that a statement be put next to each of these accounts explaining that your wife had used some of these accounts without your knowledge and hid the extent of the problems from you and that you are now aware of this and have dealt with it. Credit companies are obliged to read these statements and take it into account.
> 
> At least you can now put these matters to rights. You score will start to improve as soon as these accounts are moved from disputed to resolved. Although some credit companies are harder than other to please and for the next few years you will not get the best of the credit rates.
> 
> All the best.


Excellent advice!


----------



## DLC (Feb 19, 2010)

2nd VixMix's advice. Can't hurt to phone the company, explain the situation and ask how you can sort it out. 

Hope you get it sorted.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Where is your score on Equifax? I signed up too to have a look, it's all green boxes but I want to know my overall score?


----------

